

Dotcloud Slow? - xackpot

Is anybody experiencing problem with dotcloud? It is very slow today and also my own website is taking ages to load.
======
msie
I think it may have something to do with parts of AWS being down and Dotcloud
apparently runs on AWS.

------
ahmedaly
EC2 virginia region was down, but its up now again.

